# Skull cleaning



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

Got a skull plate I want to do a mount on for my little guy but I'm unsure how to get the hair off the top without hurting the antlers. Any thoughts on this


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

Soak it in water a day or so to rehydrate the hide then use whatever you have on hand to remove it. You can cut it off, pry it off, rip it off or scrape it off. If your lazy and have access to more than hand tools you could burn it off, grind it off, or saw it off.


----------



## showme (Jan 19, 2010)

I held mine by the antlers and put the skull plate/hair in boiling water. Soon it got soft enough to get most of it off in large chunks and I did the detail scraping by hand.

I remember seeing a video somewhere of using a crockpot to keep the water hot and soak the skull/plate in. I will do this next time so I don't have to stand over boiling water.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Do not burn it off. It weakens the horns and discolors them as well.

If the antlers are under water long enough it will change to coloration of the them. Coloration both antlers consists a lot of dirt and stuff like that and I easily removed. Next time u kill a buck, hopefully a few months from now, take a paper towel and swipe it across any smooth point on the antler and you will be amazed how much stuff will show up on the paper towel.

The best way to do it rehydrate the skin and make a V cut from the back toward each base of the horn. Next, use a flathead screwdriver and pry the skin from the base of the horn. You will need a sharp knife to do this. This is how the pros do it. (taxidermists)


----------



## fenderhunt4 (Oct 7, 2007)

this is helpful for me too! thanks


----------



## steelernation (Aug 3, 2010)

Good info.


----------

